# My band (main one)



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a punk band with me and my friends. So check it out. Especially the completely random song (Meth Lab Sex Fiend)... And tell me what you think.
GO!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Meth Lab Sex Fiend? Will that CD have warning labels on it?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I don't want to offend anybody here, so I'll keep my mouth shut...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

politely though....


----------



## Gravity Orange (Feb 17, 2006)

Since we're posting songs http://www.myspace.com/longwaydown


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gravity Orange said:


> Since we're posting songs http://www.myspace.com/longwaydown


 Sounds really good  . A lot better than my band.


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

Um.....yeeeaa.....I think a little more practise is in order....


----------

